# Not An Award, But...



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, I know some of you guys do obedience and schutzhund, and shows and win awards, and that's awesome, but I'd like to brag a bit on Apollo's awesome behavior. Apollo is only five months old, and we had never taken him on a trip longer than thirty minutes. We took him on an eight hour drive, and was a perfect angel. No crying or anything, just laid down in the back with my sister and I while my parents drove and went right to sleep. The cute part was that he didn't want to do his business because he thought he was only supposed to go in our yard. Eventually we coaxed him, and he went, but he was so endearing the whole trip.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh good, i'm glad you're road trip went well for you!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

WTG Apollo. Those breakthroughs are worth as much of a bragg as erverything else. 

You should be proud of all their accomplishments.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Good puppy Apollo! A very nice bragg


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good boy Apollo!!


----------

